

Show HN: Desckit - A dynamic wallpaper generator that uses NodeJS and PhantomJS - elisk
https://github.com/elis/desckit

======
elisk
As those of you who looked around in the code might have noticed, this is a
very early release, specifically aimed at hackers who can find their way in
the source code.

Like I described in the readme, this is the very first step, and the progress
of this project will be determined by your response to it.

The inspiration for this projects comes from projects like Samurize,
Rainmeter, Android live wallpapers, unlike those project this is not aimed to
be a process running on the users computer (or mobile device) but rather a
passive background that displays any relevant information.

I hope you find this project inspiring and useful even at this early stage.

Feel free to let me know what you'd like to see in the project, and push your
improvements to the repository.

